

Temperatures and Prime Numbers - elec3647
http://wareagleengineer.blogspot.com/2014/03/temperatures-and-prime-numbers.html

======
mooism2
Or if you thought for a minute before rushing to write code, you would reflect
that any temperature that is a prime number in both Celsius and Fahrenheit
must be an integer in both Celsius and Fahrenheit, and therefore must be a
multiple of 5 in Celsius.

Unless you count -5 as prime (and you don't, or you would have noted that -5C
= 23F is prime on both sides), there is only one prime number that is a
multiple of 5...

